# Confused with HPT



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi

Im currently on cd 30 of either 29 or 31. I done a hpt today but nothing happened even though i done it how it says on the box. Anyway 2 1/2 hours later i looked at it n there was a very faint negative line. 
Do i take it that as a negative test or invalid?! 
I had a couple of like twichy feelings in my stomach yesterday but nothing today. 

Thanks
Nikki x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nikki,

Usually you have to read the result within a set time frame in order to ensure it is accurate (timing depends on brand). If there was nothing at all coming up then I'd assume the test was faulty (although this doesn't happen very often).

I'd suggest doing another test to confirm the result.

Maz x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks hun   x


----------

